# Wie wär mit nem Blasc Windows Gadget



## Anachornerzu (4. Februar 2007)

Hallo,Leute ich hab da mal ne Idee da ja jetzt Windows Vista draußen ist könnte man doch für die Sidebar ein Blasc-Search Gadget machen,so ähnlich wie das Firefox Search Plugin,nur eben für die Vista Sidebar,so könnte man viel schneller auf Blasc zugreifen.

Was meint ihr ?

Mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Anachornerzu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (4. Februar 2007)

Jo keine schlechte Idee nur in welcher Hinsicht soll man auf Blasc zugreifen können? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anachornerzu (4. Februar 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Jo keine schlechte Idee nur in welcher Hinsicht soll man auf Blasc zugreifen können?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja,ich mein ja eher auf die Blasc Website,es könnte z.B. so sein man sucht die Quest "Furchteinflößende Pläne",also gib man im Gadget "Furcht" ein und dann öffnet sich der Browser mit der Site http://www.buffed.de/?f=Furcht so ähnlich könnte man es doch gestallten,so braucht man nicht erst den Browser öffnen auf Buffed zu surfen und dann danach zu suchen da es ja meistens probleme mit der startseite gibt oder ausfälle...


----------



## TaZz (4. Februar 2007)

Hmmm....das wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht. Aber naja ob man nun auf buffed.de geht und dann das Suchwort eingibt oder es in eine Suchleiste im Browser wäre für mich kein großer Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agratell (1. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe mal ein Windows Vista Sidebar Gadget für BLASC gemacht, Design mässig ist es noch nicht so auf der höhe aber funktionieren tut es.

Ich werde den Link zu der Install Datei Heute abend per Edit herein stellen.

Agratell

//EDIT: Hier ist der download Link  Blasc Sidebar Gadget .


----------



## Anachornerzu (2. Juni 2007)

Agratell schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich habe mal ein Windows Vista Sidebar Gadget für BLASC gemacht, Design mässig ist es noch nicht so auf der höhe aber funktionieren tut es.
> 
> ...




Nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agratell (2. Juni 2007)

Anachornerzu schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Danke !

Ich werde mit der Zeit auch noch etwas mehr dran rumarbeiten, andere Designs - Formen - Größen - etc.

Agratell


----------



## Agratell (8. Juni 2007)

So habe nun v0.2 fertig und hochgeladen:

 Blasc Sidebar Gadget 

.:: Changelog ::.

 BLASC Gadget v0.2

 - BUG Fix bei den Umlauten ÄÖÜ äöü

Solltet Ihr weitere BUGs finden, immer nur schreiben so werden die in meine ToDo... Liste eingefügt und dann bearbeitet.

Agratell


----------



## Denji (KdV) (9. Juni 2007)

Gibts so was auch für XP? (hab leider kein Vista) würde es halt gernen nutzen.

PS: bitte eine PM an mich sonst vergesse ich nacher noch nach zu gucken, danke -.-


----------



## Agratell (10. Juni 2007)

So ein Gadget würde auch unter XP funktionieren wenn man eine künstliche Sidebar hat, ansonsten müsste man ein App in VisualBasic schreiben.

Agratell


----------

